# P20EE, P20E2, P20E4



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Orion91 said:


> Hello,
> I got the following codes with the good ol death counter on my 14 diesel cruze and with it being the long holiday and me having to work no dealership is open.
> Any ideas on what it could be the 3 codes I'm getting are:
> P20E2
> ...


welcome aboard!
here is some good info to read about P20EE:
P20EE Code: SCR NOx Catalyst Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 1) - In The Garage with CarParts.com 

although you may need to troubleshoot your SCR system entirely.


----------

